# Brommapojkarna v Angelholm 10-06



## tip74 (Jun 10, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Brommapojkarna v Angelholm (Sweden Superettan)
Brommapojkarna: Augustinsson, Une-Larsson, Soderstrom, Petrovic, Carlsson
Angelholm: Alriksson, Johansson, Ucar, Westerblad, Karlsson Babier


----------

